# Do you wear your shirt?



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I see the grub hub guys do. But, DD only gave me one shirt, and I work everyday. 

Seems kind of silly, since we are private contractors, and not employees.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

You could sign papers of indenture to the company and still never be considered an employee, such is the influence of "Citizens United v. FEC"-empowered graft upon our justice system.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I do primarily Grubhub. I *never* wear a company branded shirt (don't even have one).


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I see the grub hub guys do. But, DD only gave me one shirt, and I work everyday.
> 
> Seems kind of silly, since we are private contractors, and not employees.


I wear mine Jordache shirts if I'm doing a Drive order shift. The minute it is over I switch to a plain shirt because I'm usually doing DD and GH at the same time lol.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> You could sign papers of indenture to the company and still never be considered an employee, such is the influence of "Citizens United v. FEC"-empowered graft upon our justice system.


Who would be crazy enough to do that?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have never worn a GH or DD shirt.


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't wear the GH or DD shirts. I also deliver for both each day.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

There is no requirement to ever wear one of the company shirts. The only advantage is that the restaurants/customers will notice you right away. CArrying a delivery bag pretty much has the same effect so there's really no point in wearing the shirt


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> There is no requirement to ever wear one of the company shirts. The only advantage is that the restaurants/customers will notice you right away. CArrying a delivery bag pretty much has the same effect so there's really no point in wearing the shirt


Yep, that big red bag is a dead give away!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Doordash didn't give me a shirt. They gave me a red bag, a large solar blanket to wrap food in, and my red card.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Doordash got a hat... 

I do wear my GH shirt lately... I notice that Restaurant accomodate me first, ahead of... Drivers without company shirts on! Sucker!


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I wear shirts, it's better than my hairy chest and protruding belly.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I wear a custom uniform that says

I AM AN INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR AND DO NOT HAVE TO WASH MY HANDS AFTER USING THE BATHROOM


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't wear shirts for any of these companies because if I switch apps due to slow business it is kind of awkward and confusing.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

WildflowerRunner said:


> I don't wear shirts for any of these companies because if I switch apps due to slow business it is kind of awkward and confusing.


And I just bought a DD shirt and beanie cap.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I wear them around the house. Never outside though.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Can you get terminated for going bare chested on a hot day?


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> Can you get terminated for going bare chested on a hot day?


Psh. Might get you more tips.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

andaas said:


> I do primarily Grubhub. I *never* wear a company branded shirt (don't even have one).


For GrubHub, you should always wear something that says GrubHub. Its part of your driver agreement. When I do GrubHub, I always wear eaither the shirt, a hat, or even a just name tag identifying myself as GrubHub.

Why won't you wear something? What is your issue with doing that?



Divad7 said:


> Can you get terminated for going bare chested on a hot day?


Deactivated, yes. Falls under the agreement of proper work attire.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

If they gave me a shirt that was either not a size too large, or not so shiny, I would totally wear the shirt. As of now, it looks like I am wearing a shimmering dress. No thank you. If they had given me a hat, I would totally wear the hat. I rock the GrubHub brand insulated bag on all of my deliveries.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

The Jax said:


> For GrubHub, you should always wear something that says GrubHub. Its part of your driver agreement. When I do GrubHub, I always wear eaither the shirt, a hat, or even a just name tag identifying myself as GrubHub.


It is not part of your driver agreement. I just re-read the agreement to verify, the agreement only specifies:
(Section 4, part a, subsection _viii_: "Delivery Partner agrees to maintain a professional appearance consistent with industry standards.").



The Jax said:


> Why won't you wear something? What is your issue with doing that?


I do not wear any company logo gear as I choose not to. I will carry a branded bag into a restaurant, that's about it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

andaas said:


> It is not part of your driver agreement. I just re-read the agreement to verify, the agreement only specifies:
> (Section 4, part a, subsection _viii_: "Delivery Partner agrees to maintain a professional appearance consistent with industry standards.").
> 
> I do not wear any company logo gear as I choose not to. I will carry a branded bag into a restaurant, that's about it.


He goes by his own set of rules


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

I wear a DD shirt under an unbuttoned long sleeve shirt. I see a few wearing the DD shirt. I also seen other DDers ask me how I got the shirt. I tell them that I am a VIP DDer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I see the grub hub guys do. But, DD only gave me one shirt, and I work everyday.
> 
> Seems kind of silly, since we are private contractors, and not employees.


DD wants you to wear it, but cannot require it. Some restaurants want it. Chick filet for one. If they do, it will tell you in the instructions.

I never wear mine (I do favor, door dash, postmates, ubereats all at the same time so it would be silly anyway. I do have it in the car and throw it on over my regular shirt if I go somewhere that cares. If it's cold, I throw on my sweatshirt over my regular t shirt. No one has ever asked what's underneath.

I don't use their bag either. The favor bags are nice. I use those (I actually bought my mom one for her cold groceries and myself an extra one) and I use old Pizza Hut bags for any pizza or overflow from large orders. I use the small postmates bag for shakes sometimes. I don't care what logo is on the bags--I use what works for the order(s) I have at any given time.

I haven't done grub hub yet, but I imagine they can't require it either.



andaas said:


> It is not part of your driver agreement. I just re-read the agreement to verify, the agreement only specifies:
> (Section 4, part a, subsection _viii_: "Delivery Partner agrees to maintain a professional appearance consistent with industry standards.").
> 
> I do not wear any company logo gear as I choose not to. I will carry a branded bag into a restaurant, that's about it.


I'm pretty sure since the gig economy, industry standards are not what they used to be. Cut offs and flip flops, anyone?


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

They did not give me a shirt. Except for my red card, they did not give me anything. I am an "independent contractor". They offered to sell me some stuff.

When my husband signed up for Uber Eats they sent him a really small bag that's really only good for carrying a couple burgers and fries. Nothing else fits in that thing. I don't think we have ever used it. 

Favor insisted that everyone buy a bag. I think it was $10. It is a good bag and he uses it often. Just not for Favor, that lasted about a week.

A bunch of stuff being offered for sale and even people telling us we have to buy stuff before we are allowed to work. But so far the only thing either of us has been given is that one UberEats bag (he got one, I didn't), and maybe he has some tags for something. We both went to the Uber Christmas party (which was really crowded and they just ran out of everything right after we got there even though we were early), I got a t-shirt, which I am very happy with, and they didn't have any shirts left that would fit him so instead of getting a second shirt for me he got a coffee mug. 

I wear the Uber shirt about once a week, when I plan to work all day and I'm pretty sure I'm only doing UberEats.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I only take the insulated bag into the restaurant if they asked me if I had a bag. I took a DD bag to pick up a GH order. Restaurant didn't care as long as I had a bag.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I have never worn a GH or DD shirt.


I would be to embarrassed I would run in to someone I knew.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I wash my T-shirt everyday..
But..
I wear the same underwear everyday.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I've been working with GH for a month now and still haven't gotten a shirt.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I picked up my GrubHub stuff yesterday. I thought the agreement said if we use their bag we have to wear the shirt. I asked about it and pointed out I do Postmates and don't want to wear the shirt. He says they want us to but they will never so anything if you don't . 

I like the bags, and now that Postmates charges I'm not replacing their useless piece of string that was never properly sewn into a bag.


----------

